# What have you been eating to follow the FODMAPS diet?



## BeeRitt

In the morning I have black tea with sugar and almond milk. (I just started using the almond milk for my tea this morning, as I read the label to my coffee creamer and it has soy which my book says to stay away from for the elimination phase.)For breakfast I've been eating a bowl of Corn Flakes (my book also recommends Cheerios) with either strawberries or raspberries and almond milk. I tried this rice cereal that I've never had before, but I am starting to suspect that rice gives me problems (anyone else?)For lunch I've had homemade soup with carrots, celery, chicken, stewed tomatos and vegatable broth (no onions), sandwiches with gluten free bread, hard cheese like swiss or cheddar, with tomato and lettuce, I make wraps with rice tortillas too. Today I had butternut squash, celery, pork chop, and potatoes, actually pretty tasty. For a snack I eat lactose free yogurt and raspberries, popcorn, and I also made these peanut butter cookies from the FODMAP book I ordered. They're made from peanut butter, egg, and table sugar. yum. For dinner I have hadork chops, red potatos, and peasrice pasta with cheese, peas and chickengrilled tilapia, quinoa and tomato seasoned with white wine and basil, and squash stuffed with a little red pepper and a little cheese. turkey burger in a grilled rice torilla (quesadilla style). I've yet to find a ketchup in stores that's acceptable with this diet and I doubt I will because of the sugar and onions.


----------



## Korga

For breakfast I have either:-twice cooked brown rice with ginger, almond milk and maple syrup-Potatoes and homemade sausage patties (ground pork, sage, salt and maple syrup)-Steamed and browned butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, sweet potato and coriander seed. -Soaked buckwheat, sunflower and chia seeds with almond milk and maple syrupFor lunch I have usually two of the following-Spring rolls (wraps in rice paper)-Homemade soup (no onions)-nut cheese and gluten-free crackers-steamed or sauteed veggies (Bok Choy, turnips, carrot, green beans, etc)-Tofu with veggiesFor dinner I have either-Sauteed eggplant-Fish with vegetables-Tofu with vegetables-corn-crust pizza with veggie toppingsSnacks:-Cucumber salad-Popcorn-Nuts and seeds-gluten-free crackers-Steamed veggies


----------



## BeeRitt

Korga said:


> -twice cooked brown rice with ginger, almond milk and maple syrup


What's with the twice cooked rice? Is that helpful?


----------



## Staynforhope

Breakfast Small bowl of oatsGuten free bread with egg and lactose free spreadLunchRice with pan fried chickenGluten free breadBBQ chickenNandosDinnerRice noodle soupRice with fodmap free veggiesStir fried noodlesDessertCrepe with lactose free ice creamOther snacksNutsVeggie chipsGluten free crackersGluten free processed foods


----------



## whiterose1713

Breakfast:Sandwich made with egg whites, udi's bread, rice cheese, and prosciutto hamOatmeal (Whole Foods store brand instant Maple Spice flavor is FODMAP-free)Gorilla Munch cereal with rice milk (Envirokidz brand)Lunch:Usually leftovers from dinner, but I like to keep stuff in the office in case we do takeoutTuna salad sandwich on udi's bread or with Blue Diamond nut crackersRice and meat w/ mixed veggiesAmy's Brand frozen GF-LF Mac and Cheezeshredded meat with corn tortillas and homemade hot sauceDinner:Grilled/roasted meat with rice, quinoa, or potatoes and a serving of safe veggiesHomemade pizza with Udi's crust and Daiya "cheese"TacosEnchiladasStir frySnacks:rice crackersnut crackers/chipsbeef or turkey jerky (TJs brand is low-FODMAP)almond-milk pudding cupsgrapefruit1/2 a banana with almond or peanut butter on Udi's toastRoasted nuts (no more than 1/4 c)Check out my blog for recipes and product reviews:Happy Tummy Happy Life


----------



## Korga

That's interesting that two of you can eat oats. One serving of oats for me (even the 'gluten free kind) results in a ten-day flare up for me.


----------



## whiterose1713

Korga said:


> That's interesting that two of you can eat oats. One serving of oats for me (even the 'gluten free kind) results in a ten-day flare up for me.


Everyone seems to have their "outliers" from what I've observed. I can't handle lactose-free milk products (some hard aged cheese is OK though) but other folks seem to do fine with them. This diet feels like the beginning of a lifelong learning process for what makes my body happy. It really helps to know that so many others are dealing with the same thing. I'm very glad I found this forum


----------



## cah

Diet so farNo caffiene no alcohol no soda no dairy no fried foods Gluten free bread and cereal and almond milkLots of eggs chicken and white riceIn fact my recovery diet is rice or oatmeal till feeling betterProbiotics and digestive enzymes


----------



## BeeRitt

well i had my first mess up from this diet. I went to a sushi restaurant and I ate some no nos. I had avacado, imitation crab meat, and soy sauce. (the rest of the meal consisted of wasabi, rice, seaweed paper, tuna, and roe). I had a slight problem this morning, whereas so far on this diet I have had 1 normal BM in the morning each day. Are any of these items a no go for you guys? I'm disappointed because I was doing so good, but I'll just tighten up again!


----------



## BeeRitt

Gar! I messed up AGAIN. I went to Chili's restaurant last night and thought I was choosing wisely. I brought my own gluten free bread and ordered chicken breast and salad. Unfortunately before the meal, I hogged down a bunch of tortilla chips which I thought for some reason were corn chips but realized when it was too late that they were flour tortilla chips. I realllly paid for it this morning. I can't wait to get my system back in order, I was feeling so great, so normal.


----------



## Korga

OMG I did the same thing at Chilis, and I've had to leave the chinese food and sushi alone because it is the soy sauce (brewed with soy and wheat) which gets me plus the avacado. The Noris seems ok. I'm doing well on the low-FODMAP diet as long as I comply as close to 100% as possible.


----------



## BeeRitt

Korga said:


> OMG I did the same thing at Chilis, and I've had to leave the chinese food and sushi alone because it is the soy sauce (brewed with soy and wheat) which gets me plus the avacado. The Noris seems ok. I'm doing well on the low-FODMAP diet as long as I comply as close to 100% as possible.


I have to assume that probably means a pretty big sensitivity to wheat then right. Soy sauce, there's wheat in imitation crab meat, and the flour tortillas. hmmm. I'll have to buy some wheat free soy sauce and bring it with if needed


----------



## October_55

Spelt Bread has really helped and I love the taste. Maybe I just needed a lower (but not entirely free) gluten diet. Also no more apples. I further cut out the sour cream on my baked potatoes when we eat out.And, my new all-time favorite milk shake. Lactaid 1% chocolate milk mixed with Bryers lactaid free vanilla ice cream. Holy smoke, that's good!Still drinking all the tea and coffee I want with coffee-mate instead of half and half. Really FODMAP was pretty close to what I ate, but it has been the subtle deletions of a few items that has really been the difference. Much, much, less gas and cramping.


----------



## Korga

Great! Good for you!


----------

